# Egyptian Arabic: Plastic Bottles



## Andrew___

Does anyone know how the Egyptians say *"plastic bottles".
*
For example, an ordinary bottle of water.

Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## Haroon

إزازة بلاستيك والجمع أزايز بلاستيك
إزازة مية والجمع أزايز ميه


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks dear Haroon! 

I am grateful to you.


----------



## akhooha

In Egypt the term زَمْزَمِية is also used specifically for water bottles. I suppose one could say زَمْزَمِية بلاستيك .


----------



## إسكندراني

akhooha said:


> In Egypt the term زَمْزَمِية is also used specifically for water bottles. I suppose one could say زَمْزَمِية بلاستيك .


But not for the transparent ones, and usually this term is used by schoolchildren.


----------



## akhooha

Haroon said:


> إزازة بلاستيك والجمع أزايز بلاستيك
> إزازة مية والجمع أزايز ميه


هل تستطيع أن تكتب «إزازة» بالقاف (قزازة)؟


----------



## Andrew___

May I also ask a clarification in addition to akhooha's one?

If the bottle is "glass" (for example a glass bottle of Pepsi), would the Egyptians say "izaaza" or "zugaaga"?

Thanks


----------



## ahmedcowon

We say "إزاز" for "glass" and "إزازة" for "bottle".

And we write it with إ not ق


----------



## إسكندراني

Although it is originally قزاز and in old films it was pronounced gazaaz


----------



## Haroon

[B said:
			
		

> akhooha [/B];13926542]هل تستطيع أن تكتب «إزازة» بالقاف (قزازة)؟


لا تظهر القاف إلا في الكلام



إسكندراني said:


> Although it is originally قزاز and in old films it was pronounced gazaaz



Not only old films - people in some non urban areas still say جزاز - جزازة and I think it is the inversion that occurs between 2 letters; instaed of زجاج they say جزاز then, some other people utter ج as ق  so they say قزاز.


----------



## cherine

akhooha said:


> In Egypt the term زَمْزَمِية is also used specifically for water bottles. I suppose one could say زَمْزَمِية بلاستيك .


In Egypt, we differenciate between ezaaza and zamzameyya (which mostly looks like this) and a ترموس tormos/termos (which mostly look like this or this).
A bottle is only called ezaaza إزازة , while a zamzameyya and a thermos/tormos are different things.


----------



## akhooha

cherine said:


> In Egypt, we differenciate between ezaaza and zamzameyya (which mostly looks like this) and a ترموس tormos/termos (which mostly look like this or this).
> A bottle is only called ezaaza إزازة , while a zamzameyya and a thermos/tormos are different things.


شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح، يا شيرين


----------



## tr463

cherine said:


> In Egypt, we differenciate between ezaaza and zamzameyya (which mostly looks like this) and a ترموس tormos/termos (which mostly look like this or this).
> A bottle is only called ezaaza إزازة , while a zamzameyya and a thermos/tormos are different things.



What exactly is a zamzameyya used for? I'm just interested since it's the first time I've heard this word


----------



## Andrew___

Hi tr463,

Based on Cherine's image, it seems that zamzameyya is a bottle which little kids often use for their water (they take it to kindergarten or pre-school).  In English I don't think we have a specific word for this - we just say bottle or 'kiddie's bottle' maybe.


----------



## cherine

Yes, it's mostly for kids to take to kindergarden or school.
But it's also used for the one used by soldiers, like this one.


----------



## tr463

Aha! A canteen


----------



## إسكندراني

I came across the word قزاز again today in the context of حارة القزازين في الخليل, and remembered the common surname القزّاز - I am certain قزاز was a word for glass. Perhaps it has its own root, or is it some kind of corruption of زجاج?


----------



## akhooha

According to Hans Wehr, قِزاز is Egyptian Arabic for "glass", قِزازة is Egyptian Arabic for "bottle", and قَزّاز is MSA for "silk merchant"
http://ejtaal.net/aa/#hw4=904,ll=26...=879,ums=740,umj=658,ulq=1414,uqa=347,uqq=307


----------



## cherine

القزاز is the one who make/prepare silk from دود القز (duud el-azz).
It's different from ezaaz (glass).


----------

